# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  'Tăm tia' hoa và tranh ở… cà phê Mẹt - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Cà Phê Mẹt*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 142 Đội Cấn, Ba Đình, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà Phê Mẹt*


*Hoa chính là ấn tượng đầu tiên khi ai đó bước chân vào đây, bởi hoa gần như có mặt ở khắp các căn phòng, trên từng bước đi và thậm chí ở mọi ngóc ngách của quán.*

Nhưng điều này chẳng hề bất thường, bởi Mẹt không chỉ đơn thuần như bao tiệm cà phê phổ biến khác, nơi đây còn là không gian mang tới cho bạn những ý tưởng “décor” thú vị với hai chất liệu chính là hoa và tranh. Nên hầu hết tất cả các vật dụng trang trí của quán, nếu bạn thích món đồ nào, cô chủ luôn luôn sẵn lòng “nhượng lại”. Thậm chí, giá cả đều đã định sẵn và được ghi ngay ở trên món đồ để khách dễ dàng tham khảo. Vì thế, đến Mẹt, không những được thư giãn, nghỉ ngơi mà bạn còn có thêm một chuyến shopping thú vị hoặc đơn giản là có cơ hội được ngắm nghía, "tăm tia" những món đồ dễ thương và rất con gái.




Đúng vậy, ở Mẹt có khá nhiều thứ khiến phái nữ phải để mắt. Từ những chậu hoa tí hon xinh xắn, các bình gốm lạ mắt cho đến những bức vẽ sinh động, hay tranh thêu ngộ nghĩnh, và cả các phụ kiện như vòng đeo cổ, đeo tay điệu đà…Nên nếu ai đang có ý định tô điểm thêm cho căn phòng của mình thì tại quán cà phê đặc biệt này, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tìm thấy thứ mà mình đang mong muốn.

Như một gian hàng trưng bày giới thiệu các sản phẩm lưu niệm, trang trí nhưng tất nhiên, Mẹt vẫn là một tiệm cà phê đích thực. Mặt bằng nhỏ hẹp thôi nhưng chủ nhân nơi đây đã khéo "uốn nắn" để Mẹt trở thành một quán cà phê đa phong cách với 3 tầng là 3 không gian tách biệt, khơi gợi những cảm hứng khác nhau.

Tầng 1, quán bày biện rất nhiều món đồ trang trí song không hề gây cảm giác rối mắt hay ghép nhặt, thậm chí căn buồng ấy còn là nơi mà khách bước vào đều cảm thấy ấn tượng nhất. Tầng 2 quán thoáng đãng, thân thiện và đáng yêu hơn với phong cách ngồi bệt đang rất "thịnh" trong giới cà phê "xì tin". Vẫn tô điểm bằng những chi tiết decor vui mắt, cùng với lớp kính trong suốt kéo dài khắp gian phòng, để ánh sáng đổ chan hòa mà khách ngồi cũng được phóng tầm mắt, ngắm nhìn phố phường nhộn nhịp, căn phòng này hẳn được các bạn trẻ chấm điểm nhất. Ở đây vào các buổi tối thứ hai và thứ năm hàng tuần còn là không gian nhạc sống, cho khách có dịp thưởng thức những bản tình ca theo phong cách acoustic lãng mạn, trữ tình.

Tầng 3 quán lại có vẻ... chẳng hề liên quan, rẽ ngoặt sang hẳn một "style" thiết kế với tông màu hoàn toàn khác. Sử dụng họa báo, tạp chí làm giấy dán tường, chỉ với cách làm đơn giản ấy, kết hợp với một số nội thất đã khiến không gian này mang màu sắc "dân chơi" hẳn. Nếu đến đây và buổi tối, nó đậm nét "bar, sàn", chắc sẽ "hợp khẩu vị" với các bạn trẻ ưa cuộc sống sôi động, hiện đại.

Ưu điểm cuối cùng, ở Mẹt giá các loại đồ uống khá rẻ so với các quán cà phê decor hay nhạc sống tại Hà Nội, các món trung bình khoảng 18.000 - 35.000 đồng.



























> *Cà Phê Mẹt*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 142 Đội Cấn, Ba Đình, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà Phê Mẹt*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## Mituot

Mình thích hoa  :cuoi:

----------


## pigcute

Không gian dễ thương ghê

----------


## lovetravel

tên quán nghe lạ quá, không gian đẹp

----------


## littlegirl

ở đây dùng nhiều đồ handmade để trang trí nhỉ

----------


## wildrose

nhiều đồ xinh xinh nhỉ  :batting eyelashes:

----------


## phuongthao4444

Quán Mẹt Café lừa đảo khách hàng

*Lợi dụng trong lúc khách vào quán uống nước, nhân viên quán vào phòng khách hàng vừa ngồi, bóc hết đồ ăn như hạt dẻ, bim bim … để ép khách phải thanh toán với giá "cắt cổ", một kiểu làm ăn không đẹp như lời giới thiệu về quán Mẹt này.*

Thông tin từ nhiều khách hàng phản ánh và qua phản ánh của nhân dân, cho biết một quán Mẹt Café tại Số 142 Đội Cấn – Ba Đình – Hà Nội và 55 Tô Hiệu – Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội có dấu hiệu hoạt động trá hình dưới hình thức: Khi khách hàng đi đến cửa hàng sẽ được quán mời chào lên gác. Sau đó, khách hỏi cốc nước cam, và tranh tươi thì nhân viên lừa khách nói rằng có, nhưng khi mang ra lại thêm cả Bim bim, hoa quả…. 

 Lợi dụng trong lúc khách đang nói chuyện, nhân viên mang nhiều hơn những gì khách hàng yêu cầu vừa ngồi, bóc hết đồ ăn như hạt dẻ, bim bim và bia… để khách phải thanh toán giá cao gấp nhiều lần giá trên thị trường. Nếu khách không thanh toán thì nhân viên tại quán sẽ dọa đóng cửa, không cho khách về. 

 Khi 2 người khách ngồi uống 2 cốc nước cam và tranh tươi và ăn 1 gói bim bim, nhân viên bắt khách phải trả số tiền là 1,1 triệu đồng. 
 Trên thực tế, đã từ nhiều năm nay tại Hà Nội xuất hiện tình trạng chèo kéo, "chặt chém" du khách. Tình trạng này xảy ra không chỉ đối với khách nước ngoài mà còn cả với khách trong nước.

----------


## showluo

không gia quá okk
kiểu này là lên lun

----------


## cheezelsoshi

> Quán Mẹt Café lừa đảo khách hàng
> 
> *Lợi dụng trong lúc khách vào quán uống nước, nhân viên quán vào phòng khách hàng vừa ngồi, bóc hết đồ ăn như hạt dẻ, bim bim … để ép khách phải thanh toán với giá "cắt cổ", một kiểu làm ăn không đẹp như lời giới thiệu về quán Mẹt này.*
> 
> Thông tin từ nhiều khách hàng phản ánh và qua phản ánh của nhân dân, cho biết một quán Mẹt Café tại Số 142 Đội Cấn – Ba Đình – Hà Nội và 55 Tô Hiệu – Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội có dấu hiệu hoạt động trá hình dưới hình thức: Khi khách hàng đi đến cửa hàng sẽ được quán mời chào lên gác. Sau đó, khách hỏi cốc nước cam, và tranh tươi thì nhân viên lừa khách nói rằng có, nhưng khi mang ra lại thêm cả Bim bim, hoa quả…. 
> 
>  Lợi dụng trong lúc khách đang nói chuyện, nhân viên mang nhiều hơn những gì khách hàng yêu cầu vừa ngồi, bóc hết đồ ăn như hạt dẻ, bim bim và bia… để khách phải thanh toán giá cao gấp nhiều lần giá trên thị trường. Nếu khách không thanh toán thì nhân viên tại quán sẽ dọa đóng cửa, không cho khách về. 
> 
>  Khi 2 người khách ngồi uống 2 cốc nước cam và tranh tươi và ăn 1 gói bim bim, nhân viên bắt khách phải trả số tiền là 1,1 triệu đồng. 
>  Trên thực tế, đã từ nhiều năm nay tại Hà Nội xuất hiện tình trạng chèo kéo, "chặt chém" du khách. Tình trạng này xảy ra không chỉ đối với khách nước ngoài mà còn cả với khách trong nước.


lừa đảo trắng trợn quá
nhưng mà thường thì khi đồ ăn mang kèm mà mình ko gọi thì phải báo lại ngay với quán chứ ai lại cứ để đấy rồi ăn lúc thanh toán mới ngớ người ra

----------

